# Hybrid life at sea



## riwe (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey!

I just started a blog sharing thoughts and information about hybrid boating. I'm working on a hybrid drivetrain and this is my third summer testing and tuning. More info at http://hy-li.blogspot.se

Have a nice summer!

Rikard


----------

